# Pfad zu einem Programm öffnen, Programm dann im Vordergrund (!) ausführen?



## G3kai (19. September 2008)

Hi

Wie schon im Titel geschrieben will ich, dass sich, wenn man auf ein bestimmtes Image auf der Form klickt, ein Pfad öffnet (z.b. der Internet Explorer gestartet wird), das kann ich auch...
Ich weiß nur nicht wie ich es schaffe, dass das Programm, was dann ausgeführt wird, wenn auf das Image geklickt wird, im VORDERGRUND gestartet wird...

Also

Private Sub Image6_Click()
Shell ("C:\Users\xxx\Desktop\...) _<-Das soll im Vordergrund ausgeführt werden (da dabei die vorherige Form, auf dem sich Image6 befindet, nicht geschlossen wird._
End Sub


Kann jemand helfen?

Lg


----------



## wincnc (19. September 2008)

Hallo, schau mal hier:
Fenster immer im Vordergrund anzeigen

Dazu brauchst Du noch:
Handle einer mit Shell gestarteten Anwendung


----------

